# J2ME Stundenplan



## Fourice (22. September 2003)

Hi!
Ich bin leider absoluter laie und wollte nur gerne wissen ob mir jemand schritt für schritt erklären kann wie man einen stundenplan programmieren kann.

man sollte auf dem handy dann die fächer und stunden reinschreiben können. das ganze könnte in einer mischung aus formular und tabelle sein.

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!
Mfg 
Fourice


----------

